# Maxime Kowalchuk Loyer- The Royal Canadian Regiment



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2015)

https://yveslegare.com/en/deceased/maxime-kowalchuk-loyer


> LaSalle - Complexe Angrignon
> Thursday, December 10, 2015
> 
> It is with great sadness that we announce you the death of Maxime Kowalchuk Loyer at the age of 20
> ...



Funeral will be on Friday, December 18, 2015 - 7:30 pm


----------

